# Yamaha BD-A1010 DACs



## surprisetech (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm currently looking at a number of Universal Blu-Ray players. (i.e. Cambridge, Denon, Marantz, Yamaha & Oppo)
I've done some research to find out what Audio DACs they all use. Only one I haven't been able to track down is the Yamaha.
Has anyone taken the cover off a BD-A1010, or have some "inside" information? 
If someone can help, I'd love to know what Audio DAC chip sets are used for the: 
- 7.1 output, and 
- The dedicated Stereo output
Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Denon, and Marantz use Burr Brown almost exclusively. OPPO uses Crystal Semiconductors on the BDP-93 and the arguably finest available with the ESS Technology Sabre Reference in the BDP-95. I think Yamaha uses Burr Brown as well, but am not positive. I think Cambridge uses Wolfson DAC's.

Regardless of DAC's, implementation is as important. All these Brands make quality BDP's so I would not be too terribly concerned about shortcomings on any of the Brands. If price was no object, I would still pick the OPPO BDP-95 even though Denon makes more expensive BDP's and I think Marantz and Yamaha might as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## surprisetech (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks JJ.

The OPPO 95 would be ideal. It really ticks all the boxes, but is a bit over my budget at the moment. The asking price here is about $1500. 
The Oppo 93 would also be great, and within budget, but it lacks just one little thing. A dedicated stereo output for CD playback, which is an important feature for me.

That's why I'm leaning towards the Yamaha BD-A1010 at the moment, or the Denon DBP2012UD. These are both affordable players that also have the onboard decoding for all the soundtrack and Hi-Res Audio formats.

Since I'm not in a hurry I'll probably wait a while. See what the prices do, or save up for an Oppo '95!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

surprisetech said:


> The Oppo 93 would also be great, and within budget, but it lacks just one little thing. A dedicated stereo output for CD playback, which is an important feature for me.
> 
> That's why I'm leaning towards the Yamaha BD-A1010 at the moment, or the Denon DBP2012UD. These are both affordable players that also have the onboard decoding for all the soundtrack and Hi-Res Audio formats.


Do you know if either of these has independent DACs/outputs for stereo or are they merely bridged off the main MCH outputs?


----------



## surprisetech (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Kal,

The Denon 2012 definitely has an independent DAC for the stereo output, and from what information I've found on the previous Yamaha BD-A1000, I'm quite sure the A1010 also does. I just don't know what they are in the A1010.

I've gradually been compiling the attached spreadsheet for a couple of months. We just had an Audio and AV show here in Melbourne recently, so I was able to gather quite a bit of info then.

NOTE that the prices are what I can buy them for here in Australia.

Cheers


----------

